# 6 weeks pregnant



## happyhappymom

hi,

i'm new here..just 6 weeks pregnant.anybody inthe same shoe? 1st time so am a bit blur..do know what to expect. but thank God for this pregnancy.have been trying for almost 3 years,with endo and almost going for ivf.nice knowing you all and have a healthy prengancy to all:hugs: :crib:


----------



## Tezzy

hey welcome to bnb :hi:

my name is terrie i have a 7month old boy called Rhys and we are TTC again from next month.

hope to chat to you sometime, we're all really nice (watch out for the loopy ones... you'll know who they are!)

anyway! have fun i hope you have a healthy pregnancy x


----------



## wannabmum

:hi: Welcome to BnB congrats on ur Bfp.

Stacey xx


----------



## Imi

Welcome to bnb

xxx


----------



## vicky

welcome to bnb


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and bump :D


----------



## Trinity

:hi: Welcome to B&B .. congrats on your BFP.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

welcome to bnb


----------



## twinkletoes

hiya and comgratulations on your pregnancy. hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x x x


----------



## Suz

:hi: Welcome To BnB!

Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## happyhappymom

Thanks all..this is new and i know i have a lot to learn.hope to learn from all of you here.


----------

